# Buongiorno a tutti



## Maestrale1 (13 Luglio 2022)

Buongiorno a tutti, magari qualcuno si ricorda di me. Dopo anni scrivo nuovamente qui per dirvi che ho una donna e che è incinta di nostra figlia. Un bacione a tutti


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, magari qualcuno si ricorda di me. Dopo anni scrivo nuovamente qui per dirvi che ho una donna e che è incinta di nostra figlia. Un bacione a tutti


Ben tornato!


----------



## Vera (13 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, magari qualcuno si ricorda di me. Dopo anni scrivo nuovamente qui per dirvi che ho una donna e che è incinta di nostra figlia. Un bacione a tutti


Ciao e auguri!


----------



## Maestrale1 (13 Luglio 2022)

Ciao Brunetta mi ricordo di te : come stai?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Ciao Brunetta mi ricordo di te : come stai?


Molto bene, grazie


----------



## Maestrale1 (13 Luglio 2022)

Siamo in giro siamo in nuova Zelanda. La mia donna è Argentina l ho conosciuta in Ecuador


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Siamo in giro siamo in nuova Zelanda. La mia donna è Argentina l ho conosciuta in Ecuador


Urca siete mezzo mondo !
Cosa fate in Nuova Zelanda?


----------



## Maestrale1 (13 Luglio 2022)

Lei ha doppio passaporto Argentina neozelandese, stiamo aspettando che nasca nostra figlia. Poi vedremo.


----------



## Maestrale1 (13 Luglio 2022)

L italia è sempre nel mio cuore non puoi immaginare quanto siamo amati in giro per il mondo, quando dici di essere italiano, come spagnolo o brasiliano o argentino la gente ti accoglie con un sorriso e gentilezza.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Lei ha doppio passaporto Argentina neozelandese, stiamo aspettando che nasca nostra figlia. Poi vedremo.


Ma ...come campi?


----------



## Maestrale1 (13 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ...come campi?


Mio papà m ha lasciato molto, ho una rendita cospicua e poi faccio lavori saltuari.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Mio papà m ha lasciato molto, ho una rendita cospicua e poi faccio lavori saltuari.


Bello!
Non che tuo padre sia morto, ma che tu abbia avuto la possibilità e la abbia tuttora di poter scegliere come vivere.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, magari qualcuno si ricorda di me. Dopo anni scrivo nuovamente qui per dirvi che ho una donna e che è incinta di nostra figlia. Un bacione a tutti


Auguri !!!!


----------



## MariLea (14 Luglio 2022)

Ciao @Maestrale1, complimenti!


----------



## Foglia (14 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Mio papà m ha lasciato molto, ho una rendita cospicua e poi faccio lavori saltuari.


Bella vita!  Non farebbe per me essere sempre in giro per il mondo  (un po' sì, ma io ho bisogno di  "far base", ma poter scegliere esattamente come viverla, come diceva @Brunetta, assolutamente sì.  Con un figlio in arrivo suppongo che il viaggio subirà modifiche  , ma anche quello è un bellissimo viaggio, e altrettanto bello sarà poterlo fare senza dover pensare a troppi compromessi per portarlo avanti


----------



## Maestrale1 (14 Luglio 2022)

ora aspettiamo che nasca, poi tra qualche mese andremo in aereo in argentina. Poi vedremo........l'idea sarebbe di fare, quando avrà 1 anno e mezzo,  qualche tratta semplice via mare. Altre tratte  io in mare e lei mi raggiunge in volo, qualche tratta breve ci scambieremmo la bimba. A lungo periodo ci vediamo stabiliti in Italia i bisnonni della mia compagna erano veneti


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> ora aspettiamo che nasca, poi tra qualche mese andremo in aereo in argentina. Poi vedremo........l'idea sarebbe di fare, quando avrà 1 anno e mezzo,  qualche tratta semplice via mare. Altre tratte  io in mare e lei mi raggiunge in volo, qualche tratta breve ci scambieremmo la bimba. A lungo periodo ci vediamo stabiliti in Italia i bisnonni della mia compagna erano veneti


Una neonata in barca con te da solo? Direi di no.


----------



## Maestrale1 (14 Luglio 2022)

Mi sono spiegato male: prima di tutto verrà in barca con entrambi quando avrà almeno 1 anno e mezzo . Poi io starei in barca in solitaria su alcune tratte , le più lunghe , e loro 2 mi raggiungerebbero in aereo. Su qualche tratta quando la bimba sarà un po' più grande io e lei , la bimba, in aereo raggiungeremo la mamma che farà l' attraversata in solitaria .


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegato male: prima di tutto verrà in barca con entrambi quando avrà almeno 1 anno e mezzo . Poi io starei in barca in solitaria su alcune tratte , le più lunghe , e loro 2 mi raggiungerebbero in aereo. Su qualche tratta quando la bimba sarà un po' più grande io e lei , la bimba, in aereo raggiungeremo la mamma che farà l' attraversata in solitaria .


Auguriiiii.


----------



## Maestrale1 (14 Luglio 2022)

Poi magari vendiamo la barca e restiamo a vivere in argentina o in italia da subito................situazione fluida


----------



## perplesso (14 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Poi magari vendiamo la barca e restiamo a vivere in argentina o in italia da subito................situazione fluida


tornare in Italia è sempre la migliore soluzione.


----------



## Maestrale1 (15 Luglio 2022)

Guarda l' idea della mia donna è quella di sposarci in modo che poi sia tutto più semplice a livello di visti , a livello di cuore non cambia nulla .Dopo il periodo in Argentina dai suoi , i miei sono morti entrambi, partire sino a quando la bimba avrà 5 anni, quindi per circa 3 anni e mezzo e viaggiare tra la polinesia le isole Coock e finire alle hawaii , vendere la barca e stabilirsi in italia e iniziare una altra vita . Tornare quando la bimba avrà 5 anni è per farle fare l asilo in modo che si ambienti con gli altri bimbi e imparare bene la lingua . E' l' idea della mia donna .


----------



## bravagiulia75 (15 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Guarda l' idea della mia donna è quella di sposarci in modo che poi sia tutto più semplice a livello di visti , a livello di cuore non cambia nulla .Dopo il periodo in Argentina dai suoi , i miei sono morti entrambi, partire sino a quando la bimba avrà 5 anni, quindi per circa 3 anni e mezzo e viaggiare tra la polinesia le isole Coock e finire alle hawaii , vendere la barca e stabilirsi in italia e iniziare una altra vita . Tornare quando la bimba avrà 5 anni è per farle fare l asilo in modo che si ambienti con gli altri bimbi e imparare bene la lingua . E' l' idea della mia donna .


Sai che trauma?
5 anni libera senza scarpe sempre in costume...
E bag di colpo si trova proiettata in Italia...con ambienti ristretti ...con un clima non certo dei migliori....
Dove non tutti gli adulti sono amici?
Io ho avuto esperienze indirette di questo tipo (peccato che poi non ho sentito come hanno reagito i figli)
Per farla breve questa coppia ha avuto 3 figli e per lavoro loro gestivano un resort alla Maldive...
Appena i figli avevano l età per la scuola i genitori li rispedivano in Europa dai parenti e loro si alternavano tra Maldive e Europa per assistere un minimo i figli...
Io ho conosciuto la terza figlia aveva circa 4 anni...
Una bimba adorabile abituata a farsi coccolare da tutti gli ospiti del resort...
Lei vedeva un adulto che la salutava e semplicemente si avvicinava a lui...
Io praticamente l avevo in braccio ogni volta che la vedevo...
Dopo qualche anno l hanno spedita qua...
Ogni tanto la penso ancora ..a come abbia reagito ad indossare vestiti e scarpe ogni giorno...
Cmq alla fine hanno mollato l atollo e devono avere iniziato un attività...in qualche paese europeo per crescere i figli...
La mia non vuole essere una critica anzi per tua figlia sarà un esperienza indimenticabile...
Ma...all inizio abituarsi alla ns realtà non sarà  facile...
Cmq in bocca al lupo per tutto!


----------



## Pincopallino (16 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Guarda l' idea della mia donna è quella di sposarci in modo che poi sia tutto più semplice a livello di visti , a livello di cuore non cambia nulla .Dopo il periodo in Argentina dai suoi , i miei sono morti entrambi, partire sino a quando la bimba avrà 5 anni, quindi per circa 3 anni e mezzo e viaggiare tra la polinesia le isole Coock e finire alle hawaii , vendere la barca e stabilirsi in italia e iniziare una altra vita . Tornare quando la bimba avrà 5 anni è per farle fare l asilo in modo che si ambienti con gli altri bimbi e imparare bene la lingua . E' l' idea della mia donna .


Hai una donna tua?


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Hai una donna tua?


Scusa? Non ho capito la tua domanda


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale ciao e ben ritrovato.
Non ho capito la connessione tra matrimonio e visti piu’ semplici
Non mi risulta


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Luglio 2022)

Mi pare che se sei sposato da due anni puoi richiedere passaporto italiano, se hai figli anche meno. L


----------



## Maestrale1 (17 Luglio 2022)

Sei tu l'avvocato o Foglia? A volte vi confondo scusa


----------



## Pincopallino (17 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Scusa? Non ho capito la tua domanda


pazienza.


----------



## Foglia (17 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Sei tu l'avvocato o Foglia? A volte vi confondo scusa


Sun mi!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Scusa? Non ho capito la tua domanda


Ha fatto una battuta pseudo femminista sull’uso dell’aggettivo possessivo. Pensa che una persona non possa essere di nessuno.
È cosa vera, ma il linguaggio a volte non è preciso.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Mi pare che se sei sposato da due anni puoi richiedere passaporto italiano, se hai figli anche meno. L


Perche’ le serve  il passaporto
Italiano se pensate di viaggiare?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Luglio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perche’ le serve  il passaporto
> Italiano se pensate di viaggiare?


Pensano di farla crescere in Italia.


----------



## Maestrale1 (18 Luglio 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha fatto una battuta pseudo femminista sull'uso dell'aggettivo possessivo. Pensa che una persona non possa essere di nessuno.
> È cosa vera, ma il linguaggio a volte non è preciso.


va bene


----------



## Maestrale1 (18 Luglio 2022)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perche' le servire il passaporto
> Italiano se pensare di viaggiare?


Perchè alla fine ci stabiliremo in Italia


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Luglio 2022)

Maestrale1 ha detto:


> Perchè alla fine ci stabiliremo in Italia


Per me non è una scelta saggia, non sembra abbiate problemi economici. Ogni posto oggi è meglio che qui.
Veniteci da turisti e basta.


----------



## perplesso (18 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per me non è una scelta saggia, non sembra abbiate problemi economici. Ogni posto oggi è meglio che qui.
> Veniteci da turisti e basta.


dissento radicalmente


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Luglio 2022)

perplesso ha detto:


> dissento radicalmente


Pazienza.


----------



## ivanl (18 Luglio 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per me non è una scelta saggia, non sembra abbiate problemi economici. Ogni posto oggi è meglio che qui.
> Veniteci da turisti e basta.


concordo totalmente


----------



## Pincopallino (18 Luglio 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> concordo totalmente


Pazienza.


----------

